# LED Panels



## defsdoor (5 Jun 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with these very thin flat panel LED ceiling lights ?

I've need some to light a 6m*5m space and any recommended solutions would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## ScaredyCat (5 Jun 2018)

I recently bought and fitted one of these - throws out quite a bit of light. Trivial to fit. 9mm thick.



.


----------



## defsdoor (5 Jun 2018)

Did you use a surface mounting kit or make your own ?


----------



## ScaredyCat (5 Jun 2018)

I just made my own, some little wooden L shapes.

I'm going to get another for the Mrs sewing table and I'm going to build it like a lamp so she can position it.



.


----------



## Beau (5 Jun 2018)

There was good thread on here not so long ago with links. Probably worth a search


----------



## Tasky (5 Jun 2018)

I put some of these 2' tubes up last weekend: https://www.ledhut.co.uk/commercial-led ... ights.html 

Pretty cheap and easy enough to fit, just isolate the electricity, wire in with junction boxes and make sure you get the + and - round the right way on the LED bulb! 
I recommend getting Warm White LEDs for a workspace, as the other 'colours' are a bit stark. 

They also do panels: https://www.ledhut.co.uk/commercial-led ... hting.html


----------



## galleywood (5 Jun 2018)

Check out Peter Millard's YouTube.
He did a couple of videos about the panels he fitted in his workshop.
I copied what he did and I am very pleased with the result.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jun 2018)

Iirc these were the ones P.M. recommended -
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400921892859


----------



## defsdoor (19 Jun 2018)

So I bought 6 1200x600 60W 4000k Daylight panels and made a simple frame to hold them up.

I wasn't sure if I had enough or too many but I think it's just about perfect.

Since taking these photos I've finished cabling it back to the house and had a sparky check it over so theres no extension lead on the lawn


----------



## defsdoor (19 Jun 2018)

I've since had a LED driver fail after 30mins use  There's a replacement in the post.


----------

